# Shellfish allergy with clarifiers



## schuweet (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a relative that is allergic to shellfish. Chitosan and some other clarifiers contain shellfish, but would 1-2 oz added to 6g of wine cause a reaction? I stick to isinglass for now, but just curious if anyone has had any exp. with this?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2012)

They claim it is safe for wine because of the processing done to the clearing agents. With that said, it is illegal to use it in a commercial winery, so I can't use it anymore, but used to use it in the form of SuperKleer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2012)

As Grapeman said it is illegal to use commercially, that being said I have spoken to a Rep. of the company who makes Superkleer KC and thbey said all the proteins from the shellfish are removed so there is nothing to worry about. I wonder what it is that makes it illegal for wineries to use as other companies are able to use products that people are allergic to! The way I see it as long as it were stated on the label just like companies that say our product was made in the same factory as....................


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 6, 2012)

grapeman said:


> They claim it is safe for wine because of the processing done to the clearing agents. With that said, it is illegal to use it in a commercial winery, so I can't use it anymore, but used to use it in the form of SuperKleer.



Yep, me too. Not used anymore. You can, however use egg whites to do the same thing. Time is your friend. Degas and let it sit, if it still stays cloudy, I use bentonite first (depending on the wine) and used to use SuperKleer.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 6, 2012)

Wade E said:


> . I wonder what it is that makes it illegal for wineries to use as other companies are able to use products that people are allergic to! The way I see it as long as it were stated on the label just like companies that say our product was made in the same factory as....................



Technically, I think you can use the fining agent, but you have to put it on the label. The label has to be approved AND then the gov't/health dept will consider cross contamination (racking lines, pumps, bottle filler, etc). It just becomes such a hassle to ensure that there in no way for it to get into anything that simply not using it at all just makes it much easier.

I am not for sure about that, but that is the jist of what I remember reading about it.


----------

